# Carbs / ITBs on a Diesel?



## AtariMasta (Feb 7, 2002)

Just pondering it... I really dont know much about diesels anyway. Please educate me.. is it possible to put carbs/ITBs on a diesel engine / turbo diesel. I'm talking MK1/MK2 diesel engines.
-Luke


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Carbs / ITBs on a Diesel? (AtariMasta)*

Diesels can't use carburetors... Diesels work on a timed injection pulse of fuel to each cylinder. The amount of fuel injected controls RPM, they don't even have a throttle plate.


----------



## asnvolks (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: Carbs / ITBs on a Diesel? (gearhead455)*

not to mention the compression ratio is all wrong for pump gas........ebay the sucker and go get you a gas motor......


----------



## AtariMasta (Feb 7, 2002)

*Re: Carbs / ITBs on a Diesel? (asnvolks)*

Hehe, i dont even have a diesel much less really want one... just pondering it at work during some downtime. I guess they are super simple, but i didnt know THAT simple.. hehe
-Luke


----------



## BladesNet (Mar 29, 2001)

*Re: Carbs / ITBs on a Diesel? (AtariMasta)*

diesel are totally different, yet totally similar
Carbs on diesel, no
But, diesel are a bit like carbs, you can get more power using a screwdriver in both cases.
An idea I've had is to use a 1.6D intake (aluminium part only) to bolt on some ITB or Carbs.


----------

